# Hello everyone......another noob



## Buzzen (May 13, 2009)

Hello! My name is Todd, I am from southeastern Idaho. I am planning on getting bees next spring. In the meantime, I will be getting my hives and supplies in order this year. Also doing as much research as possible. So far this forum has been great, I'll be asking questions as they come up. Looking forward to getting to know you all.-----Todd


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Todd........ This is the right place to do your
research.


----------



## Wits End (May 16, 2009)

Hey Todd. I started with 4 hives this year. I've wanted to keep Bees my whole life. I studied for two years before starting and sometimes I think I studied too much. A lot comes with practical experience and a good mentor. Good luck. I'm addicted now.
Jeff
Wits End Blueberry Farm


----------

